# 2015 reunion



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Who is going to the reunion?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wrong site.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I assume that means you will not be attending?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm confused. Did some old, over the hill, disbanded rock band announce an "I owe taxes" reunion tour?


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can you explain a little bit, what reunion.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Is there free food and drinks at your family reunion? I think there is a few of us that may make it down for that! Thanks for the invite!:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Some of these guys go to a family reunion to pick up women...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> I assume that means you will not be attending?


Not my sort of crowd.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I am talking about the 47th IBEW Reunion being held in Montgomery, TX. June 21-27, 2015. All the cool kids are gonna be there. Except for Eejack. I'll try to save a seat for you just in case.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wanna go. This sounds super fun. Kinda funny having it in Texas.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Not my sort of crowd.


What do you have against these guys???


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

All brothers and sisters are welcome to bring their families! You are guaranteed to meet some wonderful people!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> I am talking about the 47th IBEW Reunion being held in Montgomery, TX. June 21-27, 2015. All the cool kids are gonna be there. Except for Eejack. I'll try to save a seat for you just in case.


Thanks for the kind thought but me and the left hand crowd don't see eye to eye.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Understood. Please remember you are always welcome to come, as all of our brothers and sisters, and their families are too!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I thought the reunion was kinda a flea thing. Last time I was asked to hang out I ended up on the outside. Was kinda weird for me. Asked to hang, but on the outside. Awkward for sure.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I wanna go. This sounds super fun. Kinda funny having it in Texas.


I never took you for a unionized person


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> I am talking about the 47th IBEW Reunion being held in Montgomery, TX. June 21-27, 2015. All the cool kids are gonna be there. Except for Eejack. I'll try to save a seat for you just in case.


Fun loving electricians. Never got the thumb bumping mentality. Keep ibew working by screwing things up? That's not right.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

The reunion is for all members of the IBEW and their families. Everyone is welcome. As far as that other stuff, I don't know enough about it to speak on the subject.


----------

